# Interchangeable Shaft Technology



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I was just searching around the web for golf clubs Bob (broken tee) put me on to this company called Nickent Golf and I found this new type of club with interchangeable shaft which I think is a very interesting idea and would allow for an easy change between different course below is some info of the web page. Here is the link too NICKENT GOLF - NICKENT GOLF STRIKES FIRST with 4DX Evolver with Interchangeable Shaft Technology and just to let you know I have no links with them I just thought it was an interesting concept what do you all think?


_Nickent Golf helped change the game once with their tour-preferred and award-winning hybrids. Now, the company known for innovative and influential design is at it again with an Interchangeable Shaft Technology (IST Technology) that is available directly to the consumer. Nickent says it's like "owning your very own tour van!"

Nickent will be one of the first manufacturers to offer their patent pending Interchangeable Shaft Technology at retail. Effective January 1, 2008 USGA Rules on Equipment will allow adjustable clubs in tournament play. This represents one of the most dramatic changes in equipment since steel shafts were allowed in the 1930's. Nickent feels the future of golf clubs has been altered forever.

"The best players in the world have always been able to change their equipment to match their game and course conditions by going into a Tour van and getting their clubs altered before a tournament," said Jason Maloney, Director of Marketing for Nickent. "Now, with Interchangeable Shaft Technology, everyone has that option. We think it is the wave of the future and a very simple way of custom fitting your equipment to suit your always changing swing."

The 4DX Evolver with IST Technology enables Nickent to align itself with the most popular shaft manufacturer in the game. The 4DX Evolver series features a special shaft system from UST that offers two different ball flights, produced by the UST V2 and V2 High Launch graphite shaft. These two shafts come standard in the 4DX Evolver packaging that also includes a torque wrench. The consumer will also be able to choose from a wide array of the Tour's most popular shafts, allowing golfers to experience golf just like the tour players do!

In minutes, Nickent's IST system lets you switch from the high-launch shaft to manage the next new course you face to a low-launch model for that all too common windy day. It's the all-new 4DX Evolver from Nickent Golf that puts you in control. Hundreds of shafts will be available for you to be custom fit or to custom fit yourself.

With Interchangeable Shaft Technology from Nickent Golf, changing your shaft to optimize your ball flight is easy as 1-2-3.

1. Insert wrench into the sole and turn counter-clockwise to loosen the
screw and remove your existing shaft.
2. Align the mark on your new shaft with the mark on the hosel and insert
the new shaft into the clubhead.
3. Insert the screw into the sole and turn clockwise with the wrench to
secure the new shaft in place.

The 4DX Evolver Driver Head Nickent is one of the few new driver companies to make the jump to Tour winner in the last few years. In 2007, the 4DX was the fastest growing driver on the Nationwide Tour and claimed two victories by year's end. The 4DX Driver utilizes a super thin titanium alloy crown that has been laser welded to a titanium body. This is the thinnest crown ever produced on a driver and one of the lightest driver heads on the market. This unique construction reduces the thickness of the crown by 50% saving weight that is redistributed elsewhere in the head. Nickent engineers also used their unique XW technology and to significantly raise the MOI on a traditional shaped driver.

This same technology has been transferred to the 4DX Evolver Driver, with only minor modifications to accommodate the interchangeable hosel. The 4DX Evolver is 6 cc's smaller than the 4DX driver in order to house the weight provided by the IST Technology.

How Interchangeable Shaft Technology Will Be Sold "4DX Evolver Drivers, Fairways and Hybrids will be packaged in highly visible boxes," said Jon Claffey, Director of Product Marketing for Nickent. "The driver will come with two shafts in the box, one for a high launch and one for a flatter launch. Off to the side of the POP, which features a large picture of our Tour Van, will be an array of shafts in plastic tubes. Each of these shafts will feature the unique Nickent IST hosel fitting that can be inserted into the 4DX Evolver head. There will be a fitting cart/bag with all of the lofts and shafts options next to the display or at the hitting area of the shop, so the consumer could play around with all of the different combinations."

Below is how a concise description of how Evolver will be sold through Authorized Evolver Retail locations:

Boxed package – 1 4DX Evolver Driver head, 2 shafts and wrench 
$479 Street Price
· UST V2 and UST V2 High Launch shafts
· Boxed together with wrench in a box package
· Displayed in a POP unit featuring our tour van
· Displayed with extra shafts from major shaft partners

Mobile Fitting Unit (comes as a program with Option 1)
· Holds clubheads and shafts for fitting purposes
· Design based on our popular tour bag

1 4DX Evolver head, 1 shaft for standard retailer displays 
$399 Street Price
· Shipped with any of the available shafts on the price list
· Wrench given with driver for early orders


"The 4DX Evolver program is progressing nicely," said Nickent CEO Michael Lee. "The concept of selling interchangeable shafted golf clubs at retail has never been allowed because of the old USGA Rule, so we are forging a new path. When we start shipping units in early April, we will have a shaft selector website ready that will allow the consumer to order any in line shaft on the market through their closest retailer."


The 4DX Evolver gives all levels of golfers the ability to adjust their 4DX Evolver clubs to suit their individual needs. Change your direction, change your trajectory, change your shaft and change your mind. Why let your golf club age, when it can evolve? Available lofts are 8º, 9º, 10.5º and 12º._


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Actually, a few companies are doing this. I always wonder if they have spies in other companies. How do they come up with the same technology at exactly the same time?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It doesn't matter what industry your in everyone seems to copy everyone else I still like the idea off interchangable shaft though


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Actually, a few companies are doing this. I always wonder if they have spies in other companies. How do they come up with the same technology at exactly the same time?[/QUOTEY
> 
> Ya know those shiny things you play with. In all seriousness who makes a removable shaft? I never heard of any one until this ad came on the golf channel:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

these guys make one bob didn't you read the article???:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> these guys make one bob didn't you read the article???:laugh:



I know Luke, other than Nickent, who else does? they are the only ones I have heard about. I'm not up on the club industry so I don't know who is who...YET

Stressed out by teenagers


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry bob i just thought I'd play captian obivious. I just google it and it seems that there are a few out there.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

This is the last thing I want. I want my clubs to perform the same way day after day. 

I know it's a legal club, but it just seems like it's not quite in the spirit of the game. Same thing with the adjustable weight drivers that let you program a draw or fade bias.


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

Callaway and Taylormade are both offering this feature as well. The packaging is a little different between companies, like how many shafts they will start you with. Honestly I think callaway started this whole trend with their pro shop fitting system. I think it started as a way to have a single demo head but several shafts, then they did not have to have as many clubs out there. Somewhere down the line someone said "Hey thats cool I'll pay for that!" I could be way off base though.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

ess32 said:


> Somewhere down the line someone said "Hey thats cool I'll pay for that!" I could be way off base though.


I bet you're not off base at all.


----------

